# Kelco Rebate Recycling



## kelly1 (Oct 1, 2007)

With gas prices soring so goes aluminum. We pay a 1/3 for the price of a pound of aluminum cans. No need to take your cans to a recycle container or pay the waste company to pick up. We pick them up & pay you. Give us a call at 850-529-1335 to set up a pick up or set a schedule.


----------

